# Help Me Overclock My Fiends Riggg!!!



## NoasArcAngel (May 27, 2008)

hey guys i need an overclocking guide to overclock my friend csd e4500 2.2 GHZ

he has an intel 945g motherboard plzz help mee couldnt find anything by googling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

is it "Original Intel Motherboard" ? If so, BIOS based overclocking is impossible.

Use a software called ClockGen, and try your luck.


----------



## sonicspeed (May 27, 2008)

945 is is waste of money to overclock.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 27, 2008)

945 isn't what u call waste but it is not recommended as a overclockers motherboard. It is a basic board but not suitable for overclocking.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 27, 2008)

Beware bro, bad overclocking can make your comp go phut and your friend turn fiend (lol @ the thread title)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

it doesn't really matter weather the chipset is designed for overclocking or not. What matters is weather he CAN overclock in the first place, as I have a strong feeling this is another of those "original intel motherboards" which are an overclocker's nightmare.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 29, 2008)

kk thnx but anyway he somehow managed to ship his old comp to planet hal and bought a ALIENWARE AREA-51 RIGGGGGGGG


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

